# Millipede Communal Tank



## Tarantel (Nov 19, 2011)

I have made a communal tank for my millipedes. It is a ten gallon with a screen lid with 80% of it covered by clear plastic wrap. There is about five or six inches of a mix of coco fiber, peat/sphagnum moss, oak leaves and rotting hardwood. In the tank are 14 ivory millipedes (_Chicobolus spinigerus_), 3 Sonoran desert millipede (_Orthoporus ornatus_), 6 scarlet millipedes (_Trigoniulius corallinus_) and 15 _Armadilidium_ spp. pillbugs. Here are my pictures:

Second: The whole tank. First: Two scarlet millipedes, as you can see they are very small, about 1 or 2 inches maybe.

Fourth: Two of my Sonoran desert millipedes, these are about 4 or 5 inches, maybe 6. 3rd: My biggest, brownest ornatus. The others are more red but he/she is brown.

Fifth: The whole tank from above. You can see all 5 of the millipedes from the previous pics. The scarlets are next to the food bowl if you can't see them.

Continued:

One is a scarlet millipede and a pillbug by the food bowl, and the other is a lone isopod.

Mold isn't much of a problem right, because I found some growing on a piece of catfood that had fallen under the food bowl. I removed it of course.

I'm also thinking of adding some bumblebee millipedes but BugsInCyberspace says they are a tropical species and do not do well below 72 degrees. The temperature in the tank is hovering around 68 or 69 at the moment. Is it true that they won't do well? How can I increase the heat in my tank without drying it out?


----------



## donniedark0 (Nov 20, 2011)

that looks great! i want to set something up llke this so bad, mabe hissing cockroaches can be mixed in communally............and as for the heat, use a heat pad for one side of the tank mabe?

goodluck, i love it.


----------



## Tarantel (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks, I believe hissers can be mixed in with millipedes.

Does anyone know if donnie is correct and a heat pad can provide the required temperatures for bumblebee millipedes without drying out the tank or harming the already inhabiting millipedes? It should be on the side right?


----------

